# Das Java Buch von Daniel Lorig



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

Hallo an alle.

Ich habe ein Anfängerproblem.
1: Ich weiss nicht ob ich Java und oder Eclipse installieren soll.
2: Ich wo ich eine Eclibse 32 bit Version bekomme.

Also meine fragen sind:
1: Wie kann ich Java und Eclipse 32 bit installieren und wo downloaden ?
Ich habe schon im Forum gesucht und auf google. Bei google fand ich nur die Eclipseseite auf
Englsich, leider.

PS: Das Buch heist: Java-Programmieren für Anfänger : Programmieren lernen ohne Vorkenntnisse. Von Daniel Lorig

Wer kann mir schritt für schritt helfen ? Ich bin ein kompletter Anfänger.
Ich lade gerade Eclipse IDE for Java Developers runter.
Das Downloaden war erfolgreich, aber er will die Zip-Datei nicht richtig entpacken.
Es gibt einmal eclipse.exe und einmal eclipsec.exe, beide wenn ich Sie drücke kommt eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Das ist schon mal richtig. Und sobald du es hast installierst du dir noch ein aktuelles JDK (download-link kannst du auch googeln)


----------



## Dukel (12. Sep 2016)

Wird im Buch nicht beschrieben wie man anfängt und was man benötigt?


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist schon mal richtig. Und sobald du es hast installierst du dir noch ein aktuelles JDK (download-link kannst du auch googeln)



Welches JDK brauch ich den ? Mir wurde in dem Buch auch SDK angeboten.
Brauch ich beides ? Also JDK und SDk ?


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

Jein; es wird von SDK und Eclipse IDE for Java Developers geschrieben.
Leider keine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung. Und das soll ein Bestseller sein.


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> aber er will die Zip-Datei nicht richtig entpacken.


Was passiert dabei ?



Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt einmal eclipse.exe


Jaa, das ist das was du brauchst. Am besten machst du dir dazu eine Vernüpfung auf dem Desktop.
Aber damit alles funktioniert brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein installiertes JDK.


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Du brauchst JDK ! mit SDK ist wahrscheinlich das gleiche gemeint.


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Was passiert dabei ?
> 
> 
> Jaa, das ist das was du brauchst. Am besten machst du dir dazu eine Vernüpfung auf dem Desktop.
> Aber damit alles funktioniert brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein installiertes JDK.



Eine Meldung kommt wenn ich eclipsec.exe drücke: A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
must be available in order to run Eclipsec. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: C:\User\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EXa0.428\eclipse\jre\bin\java.exe


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Ja logisch. Weil du kein JDK installiert hast !!


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Ja logisch. Weil du kein JDK installiert hast !!




Danke für deine Hilfe.
Kannst du mir ein Link senden bitte.
Ich habe ein Laptop 32 Bit.


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Ja:  http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
Du siehst dann schon download JDK


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Ja:  http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
> Du siehst dann schon download JDK




Danke noch mal.

Soll ich gleich oben links den Link drücken wo unten steht, Java Plattform (JDK) 8u101/8u 102 ?


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Hier noch ein Auszug aus den Installation instructions:

*Downloading the Installer*


If you save the self-installing executable file to disk without running it from the download page at the web site, note the file size specified on the download page. After the download has completed, verify that you have downloaded the complete file.

*Running the JDK Installer*

You must have administrative permissions in order to install the JDK on Microsoft Windows.

The file jdk-8version-windows-i586-i.exe is the JDK installer for 32-bit systems. The file jdk-8version-windows-x64.exe is the JDK installer for 64-bit systems. If you downloaded either file instead of running it directly from the web site, double-click the installer's icon. Then, follow the instructions the installer provides. When finished with the installation, you can delete the downloaded file to recover disk space.

Installers for JDK 7u6 and later install the JavaFX SDK and integrate it into the JDK installation directory. Installers for JDK 7u2 to 7u5 install the JDK first, then start the JavaFX SDK installer, which installs JavaFX SDK in the default directory C:\Program Files\Oracle\JavaFX 2.0 SDK or C:\Program Files (x86)\Oracle\JavaFX 2.0 SDK on 64-bit operating systems. If you want to install the JavaFX SDK (version 2.0.2) with JDK 7u1 or earlier, see http://docs.oracle.com/javafx/2/installation/jfxpub-installation.htm for more information.

*Java Start Menu*

Starting with JDK 7u40 release, Java menu items are added to the Windows Start Menu to provide easy access to Java resources.

During JDK install, a Java Development Kit folder is created in the Windows Start Menu, which contains the following items:


*Reference Documentation:* Opens the Online API documentation web page.


*Java Mission Control:* Opens the Java Mission Control profiling and diagnostics tools suite.

During JDK install and uninstall processes, the appropriate start menu items are updated to be associated with the latest JDK version on the system


*Note:*

Java Mission Control is a commercial feature available to users with a Java SE Advanced license. 

*Updating the PATH Environment Variable*
If you do not set the PATH variable, you need to specify the full path to the executable file every time you run it, such as:

C:\> "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0\bin\javac" MyClass.java

It is useful to set the PATH variable permanently so it will persist after rebooting.

To set the PATH variable permanently, add the full path of the jdk1.8.0\bin directory to the PATH variable. Typically, this full path looks something like C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0\bin. Set the PATH variable as follows on Microsoft Windows:


Click *Start*, then *Control Panel*, then *System*.


Click *Advanced*, then *Environment Variables*.


Add the location of the bin folder of the JDK installation to the PATH variable in *System Variables*. The following is a typical value for the PATH variable:

C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0\bin

Note:


The PATH environment variable is a series of directories separated by semicolons ( and is not case-sensitive. Microsoft Windows looks for programs in the PATH directories in order, from left to right.


You should only have one bin directory for a JDK in the path at a time. Those following the first instance are ignored.


If you are not sure where to add the JDK path, append it.


The new path takes effect in each new command window you open after setting the PATH variable.


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Soll ich gleich oben links den Link drücken wo unten steht, Java Plattform (JDK) 8u101/8u 102 ?


Ja den kannst du nehmen.


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

Danke.
Leider auf English das ganze. Ich kann kaum English.
Was möchtest du mir mit dem Englischen Text sagen ?
Ich habe den Link gedrückt und des kommt eine Auflistung von noch mehr Links, welche soll ich nehmen ? 
Soll ich den Link: windows x86 188.32MB jdk-8u101-windows-i586.exe nehmen oder den anderen ?


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Ignoriere das erst mal. Ich denke der Installer macht alles. (Evtl. muss die PATH-Variable hinterher manuell angepasst werden.
Übrigens musst du dann beim Download auf der nächsten Seite die Lizenzbedingungen akzeptieren und dananch die Windows-x86 - Variante laden.


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

Ok, habe den ersten genommen und akzeptiert.
Ich bin über mein Handy-Hotspot im Internet und das kann dauern mit dem Downloaden.


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Ignoriere das erst mal. Ich denke der Installer macht alles. (Evtl. muss die PATH-Variable hinterher manuell angepasst werden.
> Übrigens musst du dann beim Download auf der nächsten Seite die Lizenzbedingungen akzeptieren und dananch die Windows-x86 - Variante laden.




Das Downloaden hat geklappt. Jetzt will ich es installieren. Habe auf next gedrückt und es kommt folgende Aufzählung: 
Development Tolls
Surce Code
Public JRE

Was soll ich machen ? Soll ich das erste auswählen, oder eins von den anderen beiden Optionen ?


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Überall so lassen wie es gerade ist. Default-Einstellungen passen

Edit: Development Tools und Public JRE wären aber nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Überall so lassen wie es gerade ist. Default-Einstellungen passen
> 
> Edit: Development Tools und Public JRE wären aber nicht verkehrt.




Ich kann nur eins von den dreien aussuchen. Soll ich Development Tools oder Public JRE wählen ? Ich meine, das ich eins von den dreien aussuchen muss, um fort zu fahren.


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Sep 2016)

Moin,


Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Leider auf English das ganze. Ich kann kaum English


nur mal so nebenbei: 
in der Programmierung und bei Computern im Allgemeinen ist nun mal Englisch die Sprache der Wahl und ihre Kenntnis notwendig!!
Die meiste Fachliteratur (zumindest die Gute) ist auf Englisch!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

Ich habe einfach jetzt das erste genommen.
Jetzt kommt eine Meldung die sagt: Click Next Steps to access tutorial, API documentation, developer guides, release notes and more to help you get started with the JDK

Ich habe jetzt alles installiert und die gleiche Meldung kommt wie vor dem installieren.


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Wo hast du es denn hin installiert ? C:\Program Files\....  ???? Hat er denn alles installiert ?


----------



## Neu999 (12. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Wo hast du es denn hin installiert ? C:\Program Files\....  ???? Hat er denn alles installiert ?



Habe den Rechner neugestartet und es klappt jetzt.
Danke für deine Hilfe.
Jetzt möchte ich Eclipse auf deutsch schallten.
Ich suche erst mal nach einer Anleitung, aber du kannst mir auch ein Link posten wo es schon eine Anleitung gibt. (Nur wenn du möchtest.)


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt möchte ich Eclipse auf deutsch schallten.


Du musst das deutsche Sprachpaket von der Eclipse-Webseite dazu installieren: https://eclipse.org/babel/downloads.php

Hier bspw. eine Anleitung, die Google ausspuckt: http://praxistipps.chip.de/eclipse-auf-deutsch-umstellen-so-gehts_31114

Gruß Klaus

EDIT: Hach - schneller


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Ok. Guck mal hier:  http://praxistipps.chip.de/eclipse-auf-deutsch-umstellen-so-gehts_31114


----------



## Dukel (12. Sep 2016)

Sagt das Buch, dass du Eclipse nutzen sollst?
Ich würde am Anfang ohne IDE lernen. Einfach mit Cmd, Editor und java.exe


----------



## JStein52 (12. Sep 2016)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Einfach mit Cmd, Editor und java.exe


Um Gottes Willen ...


----------



## BRoll (14. Sep 2016)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Sagt das Buch, dass du Eclipse nutzen sollst?
> Ich würde am Anfang ohne IDE lernen. Einfach mit Cmd, Editor und java.exe


Wenn dann lässt du den Editor weg und machst es mit dem vi, wenn du es eh in der console machen willst


----------



## Dukel (14. Sep 2016)

Vi ist ein Editor.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es am Anfang sinnvoller ohne eine IDE programmieren zu lernen. Dabei muss man nicht mit zwei neuen Sachen beschäftigen. Außerdem versteht man dann evtl. besser was eine IDE im Hintergrund macht und kommt später besser mit einer IDE klar.


----------



## JStein52 (14. Sep 2016)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> versteht man dann evtl. besser was eine IDE im Hintergrund macht


Eine IDE compiliert und führt aus und erstellt evtl. ein jar-File. Das kann man ja zum Verständnis gerne mal per Hand durchexerzieren. Aber dann ist auch gut. Man hat keinen Gewinn mehr wenn man das hundertmal macht. Und man hat auch keinen Gewinn zum Verständnis der IDE.  Eine IDE sagt dir aber relativ ausführlich was du gerade für Fehler eingebaut hast und macht evtl. sogar Vorschläge zur Korrektur. Und du kannst dich aufs wesentliche konzentrieren und das ist dein Code.



Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Vi ist ein Editor.


Ja für Masochisten ...


----------



## InfectedBytes (14. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Eine IDE sagt dir aber relativ ausführlich was du gerade für Fehler eingebaut hast und macht evtl. sogar Vorschläge zur Korrektur. Und du kannst dich aufs wesentliche konzentrieren und das ist dein Code.


Das Problem ist dass viele Anfänger den Inhalt der Meldung einfach ignorieren und einfach auf korrigieren klicken. Die IDE korrigiert dann den Code und (oft) ist der Fehler damit scheinbar behoben. Ob das Programm nun trotzdem das macht was der Anfänger möchte, ist dann wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## flopalko (14. Sep 2016)

Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass eine IDE ein super Hilfsmittel ist. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man zumindest die ersten paar Programme (ca. 20 Klassen gesamt sollte reichen) ohne IDE nur mit Editor (irgendeiner mit Syntax-Highlighting) schreiben sollte. Warum? Naja ich habe schon des öfteren erlebt, dass Leute ohne Ahnung in einer IDE herumdrücken, sich alles generieren lassen (was ja wenn man eine Ahnung hat was das alles ist super ist), anschließend aber keine Ahnung haben was ihr Programm macht.
Ich habe schon Leute bei Abgabegesprächen von Einführungsveranstaltungen in OOP gesehen, die nicht mal wussten, was public und private bedeutet, was setter und getter sind, wozu man einen Konstruktor braucht etc. Ohne IDE muss man sich da mal selbst drüber Gedanken machen und lässt nicht einfach alles generieren.
Ein zweiter Punkt ist, dass Anfänger dann oft nicht wissen, wo man nachschauen kann, wenn man eine Ahnung hat was man braucht, aber nicht genau weiß, wie das in der Standard-API bereits implementiert ist. Die Leute nehmen dann Objekte von irgendwelchen Klassen die oft schlecht(er als andere) passen und nehmen den ersten Vorschlag der kommt. Dass dahinter bei Eclipse zB nichts anderes als die Javadoc steht wissen die nicht mal, geschweigedenn was Javadoc ist.
Ein dritter wichtiger Punkt ist, dass man lernen soll, was Compiler-Errors aussagen und wo der Fehler ist, damit man diesen korrigieren kann. Eine IDE unterwellt einem gleich wo der Error ist und man muss nicht mehr nachdenken. Ist für den produktiven Betrieb definitiv angenehmer, als Anfänger sollte man dies aber meiner Meinung nach schon lernen.


----------



## JStein52 (14. Sep 2016)

Die Diskussion hatten wir hier schon öfter und ich bin der Meinung dass man die Basics genau so kapiert wenn man das 1-2 mal auf die harte Tour gemacht hat. Und die Argumente die du anführst haben ja nicht alle was mit IDE oder nicht IDE zu tun und gelten im übrigen auch für die 21. Klasse .... Also wann aufhören bzw. was ist der Lerneffekt ? Man kann viel mehr lernen wenn man sich die Meldungen von Eclipse oder Netbeans anschaut und darüber nachdenkt. Derjenige der das nicht will will garantiert auch nicht mit cmd, vi und javac rumexperimentieren. Und im übrigen sind wahrscheinlich die Beispiele und Übungen im Buch des TE auf Basis Eclipse erklärt. Warum soll er sich also mit vi oder Notepad++ rumschlagen


----------



## flopalko (14. Sep 2016)

Du hast recht, nicht alle Argumente haben NUR was mit IDE oder Editor zu tun. Allerdings ist es ein Nebeneffekt, dass man sich nicht auf alle autocomplete Funktionalitäten und Hints verlassen kann und quasi bei der ersten Klasse die man schreibt sagen kann: "ok ich mach mal als Attribute 1 int, 1 String und 1 double Variable und oh cool ich kann Konstruktoren und setter und getter generieren. Cool meine Klasse ist fertig".
Im Endeffekt kann man dann eine Klasse haben ohne auch nur eine Ahnung zu haben was man braucht, um Daten zu kapseln und sauberen Zugriff zu gewähren.
Du hast auch recht, die Punkte gelten auch für die 21. Klasse. Das war auch keine fixe Grenze sondern ein schnell beliebig gewählter Wert. Es macht aber trotzdem einen großen Unterschied, ob man zumindest EINE Klasse komplett selbst geschrieben hat (im Übrigen auch die Deklaration der Klasse, das macht man sonst nämlich nie selbst) oder das keine einziges Mal gemacht hat...ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Aber die Diskussion darüber ist eigentlich müßig. Ich habe auf Grund meiner Erfahrung diese Meinung, mag sein dass du genau umgekehrte Erfahrungen gemacht hast mit Anfängern, sodass deine Meinung genauso gerechtfertigt ist. Im Endeffekt könnte man nur sagen was besser funktioniert wenn man eine Studie mit großer Probandenzahl durchführt, was bei so einer unnötigen Frage sicher niemand je in Betracht zieht^^


----------



## Dukel (14. Sep 2016)

Das war ja meine Frage, auf die der TE nicht antwortete, ob in dem Buch steht, dass man Eclipse installieren soll. Und wenn das steht sollte bei einem Anfänger Buch stehen, wie man es installiert.


----------



## flopalko (14. Sep 2016)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Das war ja meine Frage, auf die der TE nicht antwortete, ob in dem Buch steht, dass man Eclipse installieren soll. Und wenn das steht sollte bei einem Anfänger Buch stehen, wie man es installiert.


Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass dabeistehen sollte wie man es installiert, da man bei seriöser Software (und da gehört Eclipse halt dazu) davon ausgehen darf, dass das auf der Homepage der Software zu finden ist. Und dies ist bei Eclipse ja auch der Fall.
Und ein weiterer Punkt warum ich finde, dass so eine Installationsanleitung in einem Buch nichts verloren hat. Sollte irgendwann die Software grundlegend umstrukturiert werden, sodass diese nun anders zu installieren ist, gibt es sicher unzählige Leute die sich dann genau darüber beschweren dass es im Buch falsch erklärt ist. Und das alles nur weil die Anleitung veraltet ist.


----------



## Dukel (14. Sep 2016)

Die Bücher, die ich bisher gelesen habe, haben Am Anfang meist beschrieben wie man Quellcode schreibt, kompiliert und ausführt.
Wenn der TE ein Buch kauft, welche sich an Anfänger richtet und dort wirklich Eclipse empfohlen wird, würde ich eine Grundsätzliche Einweisung erwarten.
Klar ändert sich das ggf. von Version zu Version, da sind Bücher nicht so flexbel. Wenn der TE aber nachfragt, was er installieren muss, dann ist das Buch nichts für ihn.
Mit "Programmieren lernen ohne Vorkenntnisse" kann ich auch davon ausgehen, das die Zielgruppe noch keine IDE installiert hat und es intuitiv hinbekommt.


----------



## JStein52 (15. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Jein; es wird von SDK und Eclipse IDE for Java Developers geschrieben.
> Leider keine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung


Da steht es eigentlich


----------



## Neu999 (15. Sep 2016)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Das war ja meine Frage, auf die der TE nicht antwortete, ob in dem Buch steht, dass man Eclipse installieren soll. Und wenn das steht sollte bei einem Anfänger Buch stehen, wie man es installiert.



Ja das steht da drin. Aber ohne Anleitung.
Sorry wenn ich erst jetzt antworte. Ich habe erst jetzt Zeit gefunden.
Ich habe leider keine Verknüpfung auf meinen Desktop von Eclipse.
Wie finde ich jetzt Eclipse ? Im C/Programme habe ich bis jetzt nix gefunden, leider.


----------



## JStein52 (15. Sep 2016)

Wo hast du denn die Zip-Datei hin entpackt ? Dort gibt es eine eclipse.exe ... auf die klickst du mit rechter Maustaste, dann senden an ... dann Verknüpfung auf Desktop


----------



## Neu999 (15. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Wo hast du denn die Zip-Datei hin entpackt ? Dort gibt es eine eclipse.exe ... auf die klickst du mit rechter Maustaste, dann senden an ... dann Verknüpfung auf Desktop



Ich weis das mit der Zip-Datei. Aber auch die ist nicht mehr da. Warum weis ich nicht.
Eigentlich sollte die Zip auf meinen Desktop sein. Selbst in Systeme Deinstallieren gibt es kein Eclipse.


----------



## JStein52 (15. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Selbst in Systeme Deinstallieren gibt es kein Eclipse.


Nein gibt es nicht. Eclipse wird ja nur als Zip-Datei ausgeliefert die man einfach entpackt. Ohne Installer.
Und wenn du es wieder loswerden willst löschst du halt einfach den Ordner in den du es entpackt hast.
Aber du brauchst jetzt nicht die Zip-Datei. Du hast doch gestern geschrieben dass es jetzt funktioniert und du hast auch erwähnt dass da eclipse.exe sei. Um die geht es ! Auf diese Datei einen Rechtsklick, ... Senden an ...  Desktop (Verknüpfung)


----------



## Neu999 (15. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Nein gibt es nicht. Eclipse wird ja nur als Zip-Datei ausgeliefert die man einfach entpackt. Ohne Installer.
> Und wenn du es wieder loswerden willst löschst du halt einfach den Ordner in den du es entpackt hast.
> Aber du brauchst jetzt nicht die Zip-Datei. Du hast doch gestern geschrieben dass es jetzt funktioniert und du hast auch erwähnt dass da eclipse.exe sei. Um die geht es ! Auf diese Datei einen Rechtsklick, ... Senden an ...  Desktop (Verknüpfung)



Es gibt leider keine Datei oder Zip mehr, warum auch immer. Letztens hat es noch geklappt.
Wo könnte Sie den verschwunden sein ? Etwa in Downloads ? Ich schaue mal unter Downloads.

Ja! War unter Downloads. Ich habe jetzt die Zip auf dem Desktop gezogen.
Das laden von Eclipse funktioniert.


----------



## Neu999 (15. Sep 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Du musst das deutsche Sprachpaket von der Eclipse-Webseite dazu installieren: https://eclipse.org/babel/downloads.php
> 
> Hier bspw. eine Anleitung, die Google ausspuckt: http://praxistipps.chip.de/eclipse-auf-deutsch-umstellen-so-gehts_31114
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links. Werde es downloaden wenn ich mehr MB auf meinem Handy habe. Das könnte bis Montag dauern (Bis zum 19.09.2016, meine ich).


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2016)

Ich würd mir auch nicht vorschreiben lassen wollen, Eclipse zu verwenden.
Mach einfach mal Folgendes: JDK installieren -> JRE installieren -> Eclipse installieren/starten -> Hello world "ausprobieren" -> Editor wie Notepad installieren -> .java erstellen -> cmd .class erstellen -> Anwendung "ausprobieren"
Zudem streiten sich die Geister, ob VI ein WYSIWYG-Editor ist oder nich
Zum Buch kann ich nicht so viel sagen, ist mir völlig unbekannt.
Der Inhalt sieht vielversprechend aus, die Rezensionen sind gut.
Jeder lernt mit seinem eigen Buch am besten.
Was gibt es sonst noch zu sagen?
Pfad zu `C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_101\bin(\)` solltest du problemlos eintragen/ergänzen können
Eclipse sucht am Anfang ein bisschen, wo das JRE ist, damit es starten kann
Gibt's sonst noch was zu erklären? Eigentlich nich


----------



## JStein52 (15. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt die Zip auf dem Desktop gezogen.
> Das laden von Eclipse funktioniert


Das funktioniert jetzt deshalb weil dein Windows die Zip-Datei automatisch beim anklicken öffnet oder ? Ich würde dir aber trotzdem vorschlagen die Zip-Datei in einen neuen Ordner deiner Wahl (ich habe es bei mir unter c:\program files\eclipse ) zu entpacken. Und dann eine Verknüpfung von dieser neuen Stelle aus auf den Desktop zu machen.


----------



## JStein52 (15. Sep 2016)

Oh Mann, jetzt geht die Diskussion mit dem vi schon wieder los. Mal bitte bei der Frage des TE bleiben und die war wie installiere ich Eclipse !


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde dir aber trotzdem vorschlagen die Zip-Datei in einen neuen Ordner deiner Wahl (ich habe es bei mir unter c:\program files\eclipse ) zu entpacken.



Arg, wenn Eclipse "ordnerübergreifend" mit Dateien um sich wirf, dann wäre es vielleicht besser, nicht unter "Programme" zu entpacken - aber Entpacken (in einem Ordner) auf jeden Fall.


----------



## JStein52 (15. Sep 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> wenn Eclipse "ordnerübergreifend" mit Dateien um sich wirf,


Tut es nicht !

Edit: und für Projekte benutzt es genau so einen "Workspace" wie NetBeans z.B. und das wird man üblicherweise auch unter "program files" installieren. (nur weil es einen Installer hat ? )


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2016)

Okiii,
https://eclipse.org/downloads/ -> Neon dowload
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Eclipse_24547633.html -> z. B. Manuelle Installation
dann Rechtsklick und entpacken (in einen extra eigenen Ordner), Doppelklick auf die .exe
Falls schon mal gestartet, verewigt sich Eclipse hier:
`C:\Users\Dein Benutzername\AppData\Roaming\`
und legt auch ein s. g. `workspace` an ----
ALLES vorher LÖSCHEN!
http://superuser.com/questions/532379/removing-eclipse-completely

Anbei, über Handy Netz mobile Daten würd ich eigentlich nicht downloaden


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Tut es nicht !
> 
> Edit: und für Projekte benutzt es genau so einen "Workspace" wie NetBeans z.B. und das wird man üblicherweise auch unter "program files" installieren. (nur weil es einen Installer hat ? )



Irgendwo legt es aber noch diesen `.eclipse`Kram an, mit den Einstellungen von Eclipse


----------



## JStein52 (15. Sep 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwo legt es aber noch diesen .eclipseKram an, mit den Einstellungen von Eclipse


Ja genau. So wie du weiter oben geschrieben hast. Aber nicht in seinem "Installationsordner".


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2016)

https://wiki.eclipse.org/Eclipse/Installation


> Eclipse 4.6 (Neon)
> 
> Eclipse 4.6 (Neon) was released on June 22, 2016. See Neon schedule.
> 
> ...



Übersetzt seht da einfach nur:
wurde veröffentlicht am... präferiere es, den Installer(!!!) zu benutzen, 6 Schritte um Eclipse zu installieren... Java 8 JRE UND JDK ist benötigt für Neon

So viel kann man nicht falsch machen, auch YouTube hat Vids von "Eclipse installieren". Bis später.


----------



## JStein52 (15. Sep 2016)

Ja, aber den TE nicht wieder von vorne verwirren. Er hat die Zip-Datei ja schon da und alles tut. Der einzige Schritt den er jetzt noch machen sollte ist, diese ZIP-Datei in einen neuen Ordner (wo auch immer, ich würde vorschlagen c:\program files\eclipse ) zu entpacken und aus diesem neuen Ordner eine Verknüpfung von eclipse.exe auf den Desktop zu machen. Fertig


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Du musst das deutsche Sprachpaket von der Eclipse-Webseite dazu installieren: https://eclipse.org/babel/downloads.php
> 
> Hier bspw. eine Anleitung, die Google ausspuckt: http://praxistipps.chip.de/eclipse-auf-deutsch-umstellen-so-gehts_31114
> 
> ...



Hallo! Dieser Link http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.13.0/kepler
führt zu einer Seite die auf Englisch ist. Ich kann nicht gut Englisch um der Seite zu folgen.
Hast du einen Link oder eine Anleitung auf Deutsch. Mit Anleitung ist gemeint, eine Eclipse Anleitung um Eclipse auf Deutsch zu schalten.

*Installieren der Sprachpakete*



Öffnen Sie den Installationsassistenten mit "Hilfe"> "Installieren neuer Software ... '
Fügen Sie die p2-Repository Babel: http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.14.0/neon
Wählen Sie / installieren, um Ihre Sprachpaket der Wahl
Starten Sie Eclipse und sollten Sie eine übersetzte Eclipse
Was ist oder wo ist: p2-Repository Babel in der Hilfe ...


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Guck mal hier: http://praxistipps.chip.de/eclipse-auf-deutsch-umstellen-so-gehts_31114
Das ist deutsch. Aber denke dran, du musst erst den Inhalt deiner eclipse-Zip-Datei in einen neuen Ordner kopieren und dann von dort aus starten. Wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Guck mal hier: http://praxistipps.chip.de/eclipse-auf-deutsch-umstellen-so-gehts_31114
> Das ist deutsch. Aber denke dran, du musst erst den Inhalt deiner eclipse-Zip-Datei in einen neuen Ordner kopieren und dann von dort aus starten. Wie oben beschrieben.



Diesen Link habe ich probiert und der Link der auf chip.de empfohlen wird funktioniert nicht.

Da steht immer noch Peding und keine Sprachpakete.
Mit Kepler am Ende klappt es wohl nicht.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Du hast glaube ich Eclipse Neo ? Probier dann diesen Link:
http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.14.0/Neo

Edit:

Sorry ich hatte mich verschrieben:
http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.14.0/neon


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Du hast glaube ich Eclipse Neo ? Probier dann diesen Link:
> http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.14.0/Neo




Nein, schau: eclipse-java-kepler-SR1-win32.zip - ZIP Archiv, ungepackte Größe 176.554.302 Bytes

Diesen Link von dir meinte ich doch. Die Seite ist auf Englisch.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Ok, du hast Eclipse kepler.
Dann probier zuerst
http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.14.0/kepler
und wenn das nicht geht
http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.13.0/kepler
Kann nämlich sein dass es die Pakete für Kepler nicht in der Version 0.14.0 gibt


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Ok, du hast Eclipse kepler.
> Dann probier zuerst
> http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.14.0/kepler
> und wenn das nicht geht
> ...




Danke, bei beiden kommt bei mir diese Meldung:

*Not Found*
We're sorry, the page or file cannot be found. Here are some reasons why:


A file may have moved to the archives. Please contact the project members on their user forum.

Your file was part of a nightly or integration build which is no longer there. Simply download the latest version.
The project is uploading a new build, and this file is not there yet. Try again later.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Ich habe es gerade probiert, es gibt nur R0.13.0/kepler


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Du musst das k bei kepler klein schreiben sonst kommt der Fehler den du hast


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Du musst das k bei kepler klein schreiben sonst kommt der Fehler den du hast



Dieser Link ist wieder auf Englisch. Schau:http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/R0.13.0/kepler/

Wenn ich diesen Link einfüge kommt immer noch Pending.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Nein, nein, nein. Du gehst mit dem Browser dahin das ist falsch !
Führe mal die Schritte unter diesem Link http://praxistipps.chip.de/eclipse-auf-deutsch-umstellen-so-gehts_31114

und mache genau das was dort steht. Aber vorher unbedingt noch als Schritt 0 den Inhalt des Eclipse Zip Files in einen neuen Ordner *kopieren.*  Sozusagen als Schritt 0.
Wenn du willst berichte mir nach jedem Schritt was du gemacht hast


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

Alles im Zip in einen Ordner kopieren von eclipse.exe bis ... ?
Wie kopiere ich diese Zip in einem Ordner.
Habe die Zip Kopiert und im Ordner eingefügt.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Genau. Mache dir z.B. in c:\program files einen neuen Ordner eclipse und kopiere den kompletten (!) Inhalt des Zip-Files dorthin.


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Genau. Mache dir z.B. in c:\program files einen neuen Ordner eclipse und kopiere den kompletten (!) Inhalt des Zip-Files dorthin.



Wie kann ich den Inhalt kopieren ? Ich hatte die ganze Zip kopiert und eingefügt.
Ich wollte im Zip Alle Inhalte auswählen und kopieren, aber es gibt kein kopieren.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Dein Zip sieht wahrscheinlich unter Windows wie ein normaler Ordner aus oder ? Also im Zip alles auswählen, auf Ctrl+C (=kopieren) drücken, dann in den neuen Ordner gehen und auf Ctrl+V (=einfügen) drücken


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Dein Zip sieht wahrscheinlich unter Windows wie ein normaler Ordner aus oder ? Also im Zip alles auswählen, auf Ctrl+C (=kopieren) drücken, dann in den neuen Ordner gehen und auf Ctrl+V (=einfügen) drücken



Nein sieht aus wie ein Stapel Bücher, nicht wie ein Ordner.
Bei meinem Laptop gibt es keinen Ctrl. Du hast bestimmt einen Mac oder so.
PS: Ich habe um 14 Uhr keine Zeit mehr, erst ab ca 16 Uhr wieder.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Aber du kannst alles darin selektieren ?  Dann geht auch Ctrl+c und Ctrl+v (kopieren und einfügen wie oben beschrieben) egal wie es aussieht. Probier mal

Edit: was hast du eigentlich für ein Windows ?


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Aber du kannst alles darin selektieren ?  Dann geht auch Ctrl+c und Ctrl+v (kopieren und einfügen wie oben beschrieben) egal wie es aussieht. Probier mal
> 
> Edit: was hast du eigentlich für ein Windows ?


Es gibt bei mir kein Ctrl. Bei mir gibt es nur Strg,Alt und AltGr.
Dort wo auf dem Mac das Ctrl ist, ist bei mir Strg und co.
Edit: Win7.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Ach so ja, ist natürlich Strg+c und Strg+v, sorry


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Ach so ja, ist natürlich Strg+c und Strg+v, sorry



Hat geklappt (Das kopieren und einfügen). Bloß das verknüpfen auf dem Desktop nicht.
Er verknüpft nur in dem Ordner.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

du klickst auf eclipse.exe in dem neuen Ordner. Dann rechter Mausklick und dann müsste so was wie "senden an" --> Desktop kommen ???


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> du klickst auf eclipse.exe in dem neuen Ordner. Dann rechter Mausklick und dann müsste so was wie "senden an" --> Desktop kommen ???




Hat auch ohne Desktop Verknüpfung geklappt. Aber ein Problem habe ich trotz dem, nämlich:
Der Eclipse geht gleich in ein Menü rein wo man Java Befehle geben kann.
Nicht so wie in der Englischen Version, wo man anhand der Bilder mehrere Sachen aussuchen konnte.

Edit: Ich mach jetzt ende. Bis um ca. 16 Uhr. Danke für die Hilfe und die Geduld.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Gerne. Ich verstehe noch nicht was du meinst mit dem Menü wo du Java-Befehle eingeben kannst. Vielleicht kannst du nachher mal einen Screenshot von dem Fenster schicken.
Aber deutsch ist jetzt alles oder ?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (19. Sep 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe noch nicht was du meinst mit dem Menü wo du Java-Befehle eingeben kannst.


Ich vermute, er meint einfach die Workbench. Mit den Bildern könnte der Welcome-Bildschirm gemeint sein.


----------



## Neu999 (19. Sep 2016)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ich vermute, er meint einfach die Workbench. Mit den Bildern könnte der Welcome-Bildschirm gemeint sein.



Ja er hat recht. Wecome-Bildschirm hatte auf Englisch Bilder.
Ob es der Workbench ist weiß ich nicht. Es ist aber der bereich wo man neue Datei und co machen kann.

Edit: Gibt es auch eine Anleitung wie man Eclipse benutzt ?
Kann ich auch mit Java meine eigene Suchmaschine programmieren ?
Mit PHP klappt es eine Suchmaschine zu Programmieren.
Man Programmiert einen Crawler und einen Indexer, meine ich.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Es ist aber der bereich wo man neue Datei und co machen kann


Na da bist du ja genau richtig. Und es gibt sicher auch Bücher zu Eclipse und wahrscheinlich auch Tutorials im Netz. Google einfach mal danach. Und mit den Crawlern und Indexern kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Aber ich würde dir vorschlagen du arbeitest jetzt mal das Übuingsbuch durch mit dem dieser ganze Thread begann


----------



## Kababär (19. Sep 2016)

Putzig unser Joda


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Ja schon gelle. Die Macht ist mit mir


----------



## Dukel (19. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich auch mit Java meine eigene Suchmaschine programmieren ?
> Mit PHP klappt es eine Suchmaschine zu Programmieren.
> Man Programmiert einen Crawler und einen Indexer, meine ich.



Es hat schon jemand eine Suchmaschine unter Java programmiert.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Lucene


----------



## Neu999 (20. Sep 2016)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Es hat schon jemand eine Suchmaschine unter Java programmiert.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Lucene


Stimmt. Ich will aber meine eigene Suchmaschine programmieren, um anonym im Netzt zu sein.
Nicht nur im Clear Net sondern auch im Deep - und Dark Net.
Meine weiteren Projekte sind Apps und eventuell eine Webseite mit Java (J2EE).
Ich habe auf lima-city schon  html5 und css3 Seiten (freddo.lima-city.de).

Edit: Hier eine Seite: http://www.java-programmieren.com/eclipse-erste-schritte.php


----------



## JStein52 (20. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will aber meine eigene Suchmaschine programmieren


Na dann viel Spass. Du solltest dir aber trotzdem Apache Lucene und Apache Droids anschauen, denn das sind die Frameworks für Indexierer und Crawler.


----------



## InfectedBytes (20. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt. Ich will aber meine eigene Suchmaschine programmieren, um anonym im Netzt zu sein.


Nur weil man eine eigene Suchmaschine benutzt, ist man noch lange nicht anonym im Netz...


----------



## JStein52 (20. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> um anonym im Netzt zu sein





InfectedBytes hat gesagt.:


> Nur weil man eine eigene Suchmaschine benutzt, ist man noch lange nicht anonym im Netz...


Eben. Ob du anonym im Netz bist oder nicht das hast sowieso nicht du in der Hand sondern das muss das genutzte Netz regeln. Und das Dark Net ist ein solches Overlay-Netz das deine Identität verschleiert.

Aber vielleicht meinst du eine Suchmaschine die auch im Dark Net funktioniert. Aber da bin ich mir sicher dass es das auch schon gibt sonst würde ja keiner seine Drogen und Waffen dort finden.


----------



## Dukel (20. Sep 2016)

Ich würde erstmal klein anfangen. Wenn du schon Probleme hast eine IDE zu installieren und kein Englisch kannst wirst du garantiert mit solchen projekten überfordert sein.


----------



## Neu999 (21. Sep 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ob Ich überfordert sein werde, werde ich sehen.
Mit meiner Suchmaschine kann aber keiner meine Besuchten Seiten speichern oder für Werbezwecke nutzten. Google ist ja schön sammel wütig, meine ich.

Edit: Am Samstag werde ich anfangen zu üben.


----------



## InfectedBytes (21. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Ob Ich überfordert sein werde, werde ich sehen.
> Mit meiner Suchmaschine kann aber keiner meine Besuchten Seiten speichern oder für Werbezwecke nutzten. Google ist ja schön sammel wütig, meine ich.
> 
> Edit: Am Samstag werde ich anfangen zu üben.


So funktioniert das Internet leider nicht xD
Die Seiten die du besuchst speichern selbst das du sie besucht hast und geben ggf. diese Daten weiter.


----------



## Kababär (21. Sep 2016)

Wenn dir das wichtig ist, kannst du dir, zumindest mal für Firefox, ein Plugin installieren, dass dir anzeigt, welche "Organisationen" gerade Daten von dir sammeln beim Besuch einer Seite und deaktiviert das sogenannte Tracking. 
Darauf zu vertrauen, dass das Tracking tatsächlich zu 100% deaktiviert wäre, bezeichne ich mal als naiver Glaube. 
Zudem kann es passieren, dass dir gewisse Funktionalitäten nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen (Video gucken, etc. natürlich nur im Browser  ).


----------



## Neu999 (22. Sep 2016)

Ok, danke für eure Antworten.
Hast du einen Link für Firefox ?
Ich benutzte gerade, leider, Google.


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Sep 2016)

Moin,


Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du einen Link für Firefox ?


zum Download oder was ???? 

https://www.mozilla.org/de/firefox/new/?gclid=CObb56r-os8CFUa6Gwod0m8OKA

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Neu999 (22. Sep 2016)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> zum Download oder was ????
> 
> ...


Diesen Link meine ich nicht. Ich habe schon Firefox auf meinem Laptop.
Ich meinte, den Link zur Software um zu sehen wer was sammelt, wenn ich Online unterwegs bin.


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Sep 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Ich meinte, den Link zur Software um zu sehen wer was sammelt, wenn ich Online unterwegs bin.


*bahnhof* 



Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du einen Link für Firefox ?
> Ich benutzte gerade, leider, Google.


Wieso sollte ein Link für FireFox anders sein als für Google ??? 

Versuch' nochmal verständlich zu erklären, was Du suchst .....

Gruß Klaus


----------



## JStein52 (22. Sep 2016)

Er meint den Beitrag von @Kababär


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Sep 2016)

aha ... verstehe ..... 

Hier zumindest mal die Plugin-Übersicht: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Kababär (22. Sep 2016)

Wenn ich noch wüsste, wie das Plugin hieß... Aber probiere dich einfach mal durch unter dem Suchbegriff "Firefox Plugin Tracking". 
Und für Chrome gibt es sicherlich auch solche Addons.


----------



## Xyz1 (22. Sep 2016)

Voll der endlos Thema hier. Kein Punkt und Komma.

Tracking: Deshalb baut jeder vernünftige Professionelle Social Buttons/Share Buttons in seine Web seite ein. Um Weitergabe welche Seite man besucht hat (oder besser: Was dich Interessiert), nicht ohne Einverständnis.

Aaaalerdings, das gehört doch gar nicht zum Thema hier.

Hier gehts doch um Erste Schritte, Buchempfehlung ja/nein, und Eclipse.

Deswegen: Läuft Hello-World in Eclipse und Eingabeaufforderung ? Fragezeichen ? Fragezeichen


----------



## Neu999 (23. Sep 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich werde bei Zeiten mal die Addons googlen.


----------



## Neu999 (24. Sep 2016)

Habe das Buch jetzt durch gelesen und zum Schluss kommt ein Link wo beschrieben wird wie man eclipse einrichtet oder installiert


----------



## DL1 (10. Okt 2016)

Neu999 hat gesagt.:


> Leider keine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung. Und das soll ein Bestseller sein.





Zunächst mal danke, dass du das Buch gekauft hast. Konstruktive Kritik ist natürlich immer willkommen und in der Tat hast du recht, dass die Installation von den wichtigen Werkzeugen wie Eclipse etwas kurz kommt.

Ich habe daher das Buch angepasst und die ersten beiden Kapitel erweitert. In Kapitel 1 werden die Schritte zur Installation der Tools beschrieben, in Kapitel 2 wird gezeigt wie man ein erstes eigenes Programm in Eclipse ausführen kann.

Falls es für dich noch relevant sein sollte, kannst du die ersten vier Kapitel des Buches (also inklusive der Änderungen) in der aktuellen Fassung auf der Webseite zum Buch nachlesen. Ich möchte hier keine Links zur Webseite posten, weil ich weiß, dass es in Foren nicht sonderlich beliebt ist, wenn man sich neu anmeldet und direkt einen Link postet. Du findest den Link aber selbst im (gekauften) Buch in Kapitel 20, dort wo der Beispiel-Code zum Download angeboten wird. Gehe einfach zur Startseite der dort angegebenen Webseite, dort bekommst du Zugriff auf die ersten 4 Kapitel des Buchs. ("Java Tutorial")


----------

